# Why you need to RECONSIDER getting a WL (videos)



## Anov (11 mo ago)

Recently I had posted on this forum asking whether a DDR or Czech working line dog would be a good fit for me. I got some valuable suggestions from the members of this forum which have made me reassess whether I should get such a dog. Had I had not posted on this forum, there is a good chance that I would have walked into a situation of having a high drive dog oblivious to many factors like time/commitment/skills demanded by such dogs. While I haven't completely ruled it out, I am going to attend some club events, talk to people who own such dogs to learn more about working line GSDs and take a long hard look before I pull the trigger.

What prompted this thread is a post by @Sonny1984 on another one of my thread asking about daily life with working line GSD where he shared this video on YouTube titled So, You Think You Want a HIGH DRIVE Puppy?! After watching this video I realized that I certainly do not need a high drive puppy.

Let this thread be a repository of links to videos (either your own video or stuff hosted on YouTube/Facebook etc.) showing why one might want to reconsider getting a working line GSD. I am sure many other users like me could benefit from such a thread. So please feel free to share such videos on this thread. Your collective wisdom/knowledge will be much appreciated by potential GSD owners like me. 

Thank you in advance!
Anov


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Nadja was a total land shark until about 5 months and during that time she would run up to us and do exactly what she’s doing in that picture. She was such a little monster, thank goodness we’re past that stage.


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

The amount of time and work these puppies require is a bit insane. Anyone who is committed can do it though. I have some videos on my youtube of my puppy growing up. He’s a high drive working line dog. Here’s a video from the eary days of don’t kill the cat training. They are best buds now.









kitten pounces puppy


Smokin Joe is a 5 1/2-month-old Maine **** kitten and sonny is a 7 1/2 month old black German shepherd puppy. Both males.They get along very well. Apparently...




youtube.com


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

It would require more work than I can imagine to introduce a cat to this household. Harley has off the charts prey drive that I have unfortunately encouraged or rather, not actively discouraged.

I went through three pages of youtube videos simply looking for examples of out of control puppy biting to illustrate one facet of drive. Every video is how to stop it!

Again I find to hear people say they want a medium or high drive GSD. Would you want a high drive Rottweiller? High drive Pitbull? High drive Doberman? Most people have zero idea what a high drive GSD looks like and "medium drive" sounds cooler than low drive (which is all a pet family needs since low drive is not really low in a GSD, just low(er) *for* a GSD.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

So - here I am isolating for 5 days due to a covid positive in our house. I couldn’t take the pup out back this morning as it’s a rainy mud pit in my backyard. There has been incessant pestering to play with moaning and groaning as I finally had to crate him to get work done. I have to wrack my brains on how to entertain a year old WL pup inside without trashing the place for 5 days. This will be interesting. I can only pray the cold weather returns so I can at least take him in the backyard to burn the excess energy. I can’t really go on mud as I’m recovering from a fractured knee so can’t take any chances of slipping and falling. I’ve been tossing the ball inside and we did tug and flirt pole in the basement but there’s limited room. The brand new bed is already in fluffy pieces from when I stopped paying attention to take a call. This is life with a WL pupppy. This is Day 1……pray for me lol.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I asked the breeder for a medium drive WL puppy. The breeder assured me I was getting one of her least drivey dogs. He was wild but I decided it was just normal puppy behavior. It escalated and I got a very good WL trainer who said, you have a high drive dog. Her other dogs must have over the top drive. I worked it out but my life would have been simpler with a WGSL. I originally went to buy a WGSL but she was phasing them out to focus only on WLs.

You made a good choice. While many of us have WLs and love them, it’s a different kind of work for the owner/handler.


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> I asked the breeder for a medium drive WL puppy. The breeder assured me I was getting one of her least drivey dogs. He was wild but I decided it was just normal puppy behavior. It escalated and I got a very good WL trainer who said, you have a high drive dog. Her other dogs must have over the top drive. I worked it out but my life would have been simpler with a WGSL. I originally went to buy a WGSL but she was phasing them out to focus only on WLs.
> 
> You made a good choice. While many of us have WLs and love them, it’s a different kind of work for the owner/handler.


haha same thing here. The breeder had two pups left and showed me one with “crazy drive” and one that was “calm.” The one was definitely calmer so I took that one. He’s a high drive dog though and that quickly became apparent. Whenever I question why I did this to myself, I say at least I didn’t pick the other one.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I had a female sable working line two before these 2 current males. She was bred by a crazy Schutzhund breeder and I picked her specifically because she was beating the crap out of her brother in the litter at the time. Careful what you wish for.

But she was also the most loyal dog I ever saw and the one that took out that crazy Pitbull circling me and my daughter.
Drive to spare, great dog.


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

When the mal puppies "attack" 

Testing GSD pup for working prospect

I like these videos/posts a little more. The first video posted seemed tame. I would have believed it more if the pup had tried to chew through the leash restraining it or jumped over/knocked over the play pen


----------



## Anov (11 mo ago)

Watched these two videos recently as I was researching on it. 

WORKING LINE GERMAN SHEPHERD... SHOULD YOU GET ONE?!

WORKING LINE GERMAN SHEPHERD... Do NOT Buy One...PART TWO


----------

